# Good dealers in Washington DC (Scott, Trek, Gary Fisher, Bianchi)



## gmendonca (Feb 5, 2009)

Hi all, I going to buy my first road bike and was wondering were i can find a good Scott/Trek/Gary Fissher/Bianchi dealers in Washington DC ? Thanks in advance...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Most local shops are ok, none are really great.


----------



## jwilk (Mar 6, 2008)

Spokes, etc.


----------



## djg (Nov 27, 2001)

Are you set on those brands? Spokes, etc. carries Trek and some of the others; Conte's in Arlington has good road offerings and good people, but it's not a Trek, etc. dealer.


----------



## gmendonca (Feb 5, 2009)

Tks a lot for all, i will take a look on those brands..


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

There is a place in Rockville called Revolution Cycles that is a Trek brand store. I think Trek actually set up the layout. I've been there twice just to buy a headset for my Colnago and the store is pretty stocked and clean, and the employees I dealt with were really nice. I think they also have a store in Georgetown. Here is the website:

http://revolutioncycles.com/index.cfm

Looks like they have two stores in VA, one in DC, and one in MD (i.e., Rockville).

I haven't ridden a Trek since 1984 and probably never will again. I'd go for the Bianchi instead, and actually did last year. Built up an FG Lite. I believe there is a Bianchi dealer in Bethesda, and most, if not all, of the Bike Doctors in Maryland carry the Bianchi lineup. They sponsor my team and their shops are pretty nice too. Exactly what they carry depends on what store you visit. I have seen Look frames and Bianchi bikes (e.g., 1885) in the Crofton store. They are all in Maryland with most of them in the Annapolis area, one in southern Maryland in Waldorf, another in Frederick, and one on the eastern shore in Easton. Here is that website:

http://www.bikedoctor.com/


----------



## cantdog (Apr 29, 2005)

If you can travel outside of the city, The Bike Lane in Burke and Reston is a great, family run shop. Only place in the area I'll spend my money.


----------



## Slim Chance (Feb 8, 2005)

Well not since you left, anyway.




MB1 said:


> Most local shops are ok, none are really great.


----------

